# Lower Blue strainer!



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just an FYI that there is a small strainer on the Lower Blue just after the wall rapid before the 1st weir in the middle of the river. It's difficult to see until you are upon it. One of our party ended up caught in it ( late this afternoon) - keep an eye out for an AT plastic bent shaft that was lost. Contact info is on it.


----------

